# Elvis Presley



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He had such a fantastic voice, and the songwriting was top notch. He is my favorite rock and roll artist. Any fans around here?


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Not at all. But I do have a fondness for _*King Creole*_, the movie and soundtrack (_Crawfish, Hardheaded Woman_ and _Trouble_, my faves) -


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I have several recording, form his youth time though, later his voice deteriorated .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I have several recording, form his youth time though, later his voice deteriorated .


I'm still new to him, but like what I've heard!


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> He had such a fantastic voice, and the songwriting was top notch. He is my favorite rock and roll artist. Any fans around here?


Well, he was great pop singer but had nothing to do with song-writing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Red Terror said:


> Well, he was great pop singer but had nothing to do with song-writing.


That's not an issue for me, at least.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the early material very much - i.e. the rock and roll/r & b music. John Lennon's infamous quote about Elvis dying once he joined the army had more than a grain of truth about it. There was some good stuff dotted about here and there after that but because Elvis was either unwilling or unable to keep his copybook unblotted much of the output from c. 1958 onwards was a depressing litany of by-the-numbers soundtrack fodder and unadventurous MOR. I have a compilation of the Sun material and the first two studio albums (with contemporaneous non-album bonus tracks) - and that's really all I need, I think.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> I like the early material very much - i.e. the rock and roll/r & b music. John Lennon's infamous quote about Elvis dying once he joined the army had more than a grain of truth about it. There was some good stuff dotted about here and there after that but because Elvis was either unwilling or unable to keep his copybook unblotted much of the output from c. 1958 onwards was a depressing litany of by-the-numbers soundtrack fodder and unadventurous MOR. I have a compilation of the Sun material and the first two studio albums (with contemporaneous non-album bonus tracks) - and that's really all I need, I think.


That early pre-military Elvis was, on the whole, pretty exciting stuff. I'm perhaps just a little too young to really be an Elvis fan, but that early stuff was killer.

Movie Elvis is where it all went to the crapper, with pseudo-rock'n'roll, and the bubble-gum pop and elevator Elvis. He sold out, lock, stock, and barrel. He practically became a stereotype of himself. Personally, I found him slightly creepy.

As for the *songwriting* credits, I doubt he had any significant input on the actual writing of most of his post 1959 songs. People would bring him songs, and if he (and the colonel) liked them, he'd agree to record them IF he got co-writing credit. Of course the actual songwriters were amenable to this . . . having a hit song by Elvis, and sharing the credit, is better than NOT having your song recorded by Elvis.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess I just really prefer his fantastic vocal technique more than anything else. In the end, I prefer slow pretty music more than anything.


----------



## Monica (10 mo ago)

Long time fan.


----------



## Monica (10 mo ago)

Love his version of Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never purchased an Elvis record but a good friend of mine has a blue vinyl copy of Reconsider Baby, which is pretty cool. I like Elvis's early rock n roll phase. That's about it.


----------

